# Searching for videos of Japanese carrier landing accidents



## Pong (Feb 17, 2009)

This question has me for quite a while now. I've seen a lot of World War II videos showing American planes have accidents during carrier landings. But I haven't seen the Japanese side of carrier accidents. Is there film footage still out there, or there weren't any Japanese cameramen on board carriers?

-Pong


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2009)

...at the bottm of the marianas trench! 

Seriously, and now this is just a wild guess, I would think in such a "face saving" culture that filming someone screwing up would be frowned upon. Just a total, obviously uneducated, guess.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, Pong.
Thanks for your very interesting question.

As Capt. Vick points out, the "face saving" should be the reason.

I often find accident photos on the old IJA/IJN records.
They were treated as 'Top Secret'.


----------



## chook (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Shinpachi. I also heard that all footage and photos were destroyed post war. I am doing next a 1/500 IJN carrier Hiryu and am finding photos hard to track down. Can you help?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, chook!

I have searched Hiryu photos but no more than those taken at the battle of Midway. Please check how our modellers are making Hiryu at the following sites. Attached image is a gift post card at the Hiryu launching ceremony in 1937. I think this image is rare and wish any help for you.

Modellers sites in Japan:

‚P/‚V‚QE‹ó•êu”ò—´vEƒCƒ“ƒfƒbƒNƒX

”ò—´

è’¼å¤©ãƒ»è‰¦èˆ¹æ¨¡åž‹æ—¥è¨˜: ç©ºæ¯ã€€é£›é¾

¥Ë¥Á¥â 1/500 ¶õÊìÈôÎ¶ - ¢¥¢¦Ì¤³ÎÇ§´ÏÂâ¢¦¢¥ - Yahoo!¥Ö¥í¥°

Photos:
Hiryu launching memorial goods
Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ·³´ÏÈôÎ¶¿Ê¿åµ*Ç°¾®ÊªÆþ¡Ê¼ëÆùÆþ»ÈÍÑÉÊ¡Ë¶¦È¢ÉÕ

Hiryu launching memorial goods 
¡Ô·³´ÏÈôÎ¶¿Ê¿åµ*Ç°¡Õ¼ëÆùÆþ¤ì¡¦³¨ÍÕ½ñ - µìÆüËÜ³¤·³¼ý½¸Å¸¼¨´Ï - Yahoo!¥Ö¥í¥°

Note: When I paste the link, the server seems catching Japanese letters to make the link address unreadable. Sorry but I've confirmed connection works well.

Good day, mate!


----------



## chook (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow. Can't read the writing but very useful photos and a special thanks for the postcard. Many thanks my friend but don't hold your breath for finished photo cause still doing a mustang but you'll see the finished product for sure.

Sean


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2009)

You are welcome chook. I hope my information might be of any help for your furture modelling 

Attached image: The Battle of Leite from Photo Weekly 1944


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2009)

Shinpachi, you come up with some of the most interesting information. Thank you!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Aaron for your comment 
In fact, I often find unexpected photos and articles on the old magazines.

For example, a Japanese old hotel owner in Hawaii whom Editor met in 1937 confided that he was wishing his hotel which was the fruit of his efforts to be bombed by Japanese air-raid some day. It is hard for me to understand a little bit as I live in the Japanese homeland of 2009.

I'll try to introduce such stuff in the future.


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2009)

Some great research Shinpachi, thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2009)

You are welcome, Pong.
I enjoyed your thread very much. Thank You.

If you are interested in the Japanese historical movie archives( covering 1904 to 1968 ), you may access to the eizo-lib though it contains not a few western films too.


----------



## emccally (Aug 22, 2009)

I am looking for help trying to find a list of or information on pilots who died in crashes aboard carriers in WWII. May have been flying Corsair or similar plane. Can anyone help me? I am trying to locate an individual. Please e-mail me at [email protected]

thanks


----------

